# Mov To Mpeg Converter



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if they know of a good freeware converter than will convert quicktime movie files to mpeg.

I use NERO but when I try and drag and drop a .mov file it says that it will not read the file unless it is mpeg compatible.

Ordinary .mpg files are okay, I am wanting to do this because I want to put my video files onto CD and play them on my DVD player to watch on TV.

I only want to use NERO software to burn so I really need a good free converter.

If you know of an easier way to do this using NERO then please let me know.

Any help please?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Mixlover
Have a look at This Site and it will explain how to use TMPGEnc for converting MOV to Mpeg for burn to VCD. Read top notes because you need another part to add to TMPGEnc's folder after you set it up.

Let us know if that works for you.

Dave


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks, I am going to try this, but it won't let me download these notes at the top.

:up:


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mixlover:_
> *Thanks, I am going to try this, but it won't let me download these notes at the top.
> 
> :up: *


I managed to download the reader and I extracted it to the same folder I put the TMPGEnc

Was that correct?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

mixlover
You need to unzip TMPGEnc. When it is unzipped a program folder is created and that is where the suppliment goes.

Dave


----------



## mixlover (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by davey7549:_
> *mixlover
> You need to unzip TMPGEnc. When it is unzipped a program folder is created and that is where the suppliment goes.
> 
> Dave *


Nah,

The thing is too complicated for me and I can't get it to work.

My NERO software does not have the plug in anyway to accept MPEG2

:down:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

mixlover
Sorry about the complication and my delay in returning but I went to my youngin's smal lfry baseball game!

Anyway TMPGEnc need to be downloaded and will also convert to mpeg1 which is what nero will burn too.

Follow these steps:
1) Create a folder to put you download in
2) Download to that folder
3) Unzip file to the same folder. If you do not have a Zip program downlaod Winzip at www.winzip.com
It is free for download and the eval period never expires.
4) After unzipping another folder will appear which actually contains all the file required to run the convertor with the exception of the Mov reader.
5) Download the Mov reader and place that in the newly unzipped TMPGEnc folder and unzip. Another folder will appear containing the Mov reader program
6) Open that folder and copy the VFP file contained within.
7) Backup on folder which should now be the main TMPGEnc folder and paste the QTReader.vfp file there!
8) After you have the TMPGEnc folder complete you can now start using the Encoder!

Now.......... Go back the the site I gave you and look at Step 1.
Contained within the pic for step one you will see the first listing as Video CD and NTSC will be your Format! That is Mpeg1 format and Nero will handle that with no problem.

Video Editing whether for VCD Mpeg1 SVCD Mpeg2 or DVD Mpeg2 requires you to do a bit of reading through the help files to fully understand what you are doing.

VCD and SVCD (Super Video CD) are both for CD's which you have and Nero can handle. So take you time and read a bit to understand.

Dave


----------

